# Tri tren blend



## msc173 (Apr 24, 2014)

Anyone got a working recipe for this? 
If so what's the highest mg you have had hold?


----------



## powders101 (Apr 26, 2014)

I'm pretty sure I have a 150mg/ml blend recipe posted somewhere in this forum, just run a search.

I have never gone any higher then 50mg Ace, 50mg Enan, 50mg Hex. Holds without a problem and more then enough to see the results of each ester.


----------



## msc173 (Apr 26, 2014)

I'll search around little more.... Yea what I wanna make been running it from a source n love it. My sides are not near as bad when I run alittle of each then running all ace or all enan


----------



## msc173 (Apr 26, 2014)

Cannot find it powders what would u recommend? 2% 20%? Mct oil? Never messed with hex before but i do know it's extremely expensive


----------



## Ironbuilt (Apr 26, 2014)

50/50/50 same recipe as tren e is fine.


----------



## [email protected] (May 6, 2014)

My trens 250mg with eo, I'm sure iv seen tri-tren 300mg about but dono what level of solvents is in it. A lot love tri-tren around my way but I just don't get why, can't be any different then running them as single esters.... Its like sust and test'e overall gains are the same..


----------



## msc173 (May 6, 2014)

I agree gains are the same. Marketing is always nice and up selling. Ha


----------

